# New Arrival



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

This time; a "RayÂ´s Psuedo-Ruhla".....this is a biggie....44mm!




























Thanks for looking!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

That's a really nice, solid looking, uncluttered piece :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Simple and clean looking with a lovely dome, what more do you need :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Lov it clean


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

that looks cool.......

heres mine


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice. I like it.


----------



## steve309 (Jun 10, 2006)

That is simple, clean, and very good looking. Excellant dome shot salmonia.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

The Rayla's seem to have filled in the Yao Seiko gap. My issue with them is that they are always a bit less than what I want and I end up getting the real thing or something closer


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

I really like that Salmonia. I'm not a dive watch fan at all usually - probably because I have teeny weeny wrists and they look stupid on me - but I like how clean and unfussy the dial is.

Very nice


----------



## ramongonzalez (Jul 24, 2008)

too simple, very similar to seiko divers


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ramongonzalez said:


> too simple, very similar to seiko divers


come come ramon....dont you think this is getting a bit silly now?


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

now sold........ :lol:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

You shouldnt have sold it, it looked great. A bit like a marathon.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

salmonia said:


> now sold........ :lol:


:lol: we could do with a 'Dolphin' Smilie so we can call you 'flipper' Hakan


----------



## seamonkies (Jan 12, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

I really like those. Thus, I'll have to consider getting one at some stage.


----------

